# Julian Casablancas (The Strokes): NT or ST?



## Abeluiz (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking on the internet, I saw comments that Julian Casablancas was an INTP or an ESTP.
I particularly think he's an INTJ. What do you think?


----------



## mackerel (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I've been having trouble with typing this dude too. From some quotes, he seems to be an INTP, because he's said before that he tends to over think things, and if he had another occupation, it would be designing video games. 

But then I tried "real time typing" on him with his interview with Brian Williams, and he seems to use Ni a lot (always looking up when perceiving things), so I thought INTJ. But then he also seemed to be using Ti a lot too, because he didn't seem to be feeling much, and I didn't get that judging feel from him, so I thought ISTP. Lol, then again, I watched an ISTP video and an INTJ video, and he seemed much more similar to the INTJ. So...NT.

Sorry if I seem kinda obsessive, I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Abeluiz (Jul 25, 2012)

According to some letters, I think INTJ (Ni> Te> fi> If), as in Razorblade: "My feelings are more importants than yours" and others in which he shows that by the end of relationships, he does not care about how other people feel, as in Between Love and Hate. Surely Thinking over Feeling, because it uses more reason than emotion.


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

From what I have seen of him, I would guess intp over estp. Oddly, I was trying to figure out Alex Turner from arctic monkeys type. My guess was also INTP.


----------



## Daf25 (Nov 8, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I literally just figured out his type.
In a recent interview with The Guardian he said "It's just the same as ever - creative ideas come in my mind and I just execute them".
NiTe. INTJ.


----------

